# Here you go Donna - Dudley overload!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As requested by Donna, some recent pictures of Dudley..

Mad hair day!


My boys


We are really not amused!! (oops I know the bathroom needs a clean!)


Looking fluffed up - needing a trim and trying out mummy's new grooming table!


Had a bit of a trim (think could do with more off legs!)


Just chillin' !!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so in love with him. love the last pic and the boys of course. He and willow would have beautiful babies. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! So cuddley!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

your boys have matching hair lol they are adorable!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Dudley update xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Dudley you are a beautiful boy!! He is just gorgeous Dawn


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Dudley!!! look liek you would give the greatest cuddles


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great pictures, he is adorable and your boy too!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluffy Dudley is very cute - but I love the soggy look too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley is so cute! Cuddly Dudley


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics Dawn. He is seriously cute! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got home and looked at them on the big screen (laptop instead of phone) and yup I still love him. Too bad my bed is completely full!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jayded said:


> your boys have matching hair lol they are adorable!


Yup, both scruff bags!! they got 2nd in dog like its owner at a show last year (only beaten by a woman in fancy dress - sad!).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I just got home and looked at them on the big screen (laptop instead of phone) and yup I still love him. Too bad my bed is completely full!!!


Donna you could always kick OH out to make more room!! guess its too late to reverse Dudley's op for Willow to have his babies!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Donna you could always kick OH out to make more room!! guess its too late to reverse Dudley's op for Willow to have his babies!!


his big thing now is wanting an English cockapoo. I couldn't do three and I don't know where I'd even get one. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Dawn he's just scrumptious 

xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He is soooooooo handsome. Bertie is well jel of how his face is trimmed and wishes I could do it the same!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the one of him on his back!!! He is so adorable!!! XXOO


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous pics! Love Dudley, are you going to poo mega meet Dawn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> his big thing now is wanting an English cockapoo. I couldn't do three and I don't know where I'd even get one.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Guess you would have to find out if there are many English Cocker spaniels over there first, I bet in another year you will be thinking - maybe we could squeeze another in! may need to be a toy poodle or could be quite a bit bigger.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Gorgeous pics! Love Dudley, are you going to poo mega meet Dawn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope so, not sure at the moment if I can talk OH into taking the campervan and staying over, or whether to just drive up for the day, in which case would quite possibly come on my own (well, with Dudley of course!).


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Dudley is so so cuddly,I love him. Hope you go to the big meet I would love to see you both x x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a handsome boy! He looks like he would be great to snuggle!


----------

